# Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht



## tomry1 (15. Februar 2018)

Moin moin liebe Boardies,
über Ostern habe ich mir mit meinem Onkel ein Boot gemietet und wir würden gern die Gegend um Kiel unsicher machen.

Das Boot ist gut motorisiert mit 175PS, weitere Strecken sollten kein Problem sein.

Unser Zielfisch ist Hering, Plattfisch und Dorsch. Eine bunte Mischung soll es sein(und nein, es geht uns nicht darum möglichst viel Fisch zu fangen um die TK aufzufüllen).

Da ich bisher nur Ausfahrten von Laboe aus gemacht habe (mit dem Kutter) bin ich total unerfahren was die Angelei auf der Ostsee anbelangt. 

Gibt es gewisse Hotspots weit draußen auf dem Meer die man empfehlen kann? Die Küstennahe Fischerei auf 30cm Dorsche und Handflächengroße Plattfische möchte ich mir ersparen.

Den Hering muss man Aktiv suchen- sollte aber am Eingang zur Kieler Förde kein Problem darstellen oder?


Würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen  - gerne auch PN.

LG
Tom


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Moin Moin ,

marina wendtorf was lecker essen.

dann raußfahren ----rechts wech Richtung schönbergerstrand----tonne 4 ansteuern.

von tonne 4 Richtung Ostseeklinik fahren und schmeiß aus.

od. links wech ---Richtung Leuchtturm und noch büchen links halten kommt ca. 20 meter Wassertiefe.

#h


----------



## banja1 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Moin also ich kann auch Gabelsflach für Scholle und Dorsch empfehlen.Butt und Klischen an der Gelben Tonne vor Kalifornien.Sonst einfach mal hier im Forum Wrackangeln Kiel eingeben.Lg


----------



## banja1 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Aber auch alle Wracks vorm Sperrgebiet Schönberg nach Dänemark. Nur musst du einen Dänischen Angelschein beantragen, sag mal bescheid wenn du oben bist wir sind immer nur zwei Angler und haben sonst auch die  richtige Technik an Bord! Schaue mal auf die Videos ohne hier Werbung zu machen


----------



## banja1 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Bin dort mitgefahren und jetzt sind alle .Bei den wenigen Fischen sollen alle für einander da sein!!!


----------



## banja1 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Lese grade die Neue Fisch und Fang ist was über Seelachs angeln vor Damp. Die Wracks sind bei den alten Bohrinseln auf 20 Meter.  Besorge dir eine Alte Seekarte und fahre alle Wracks ab Aber Vorsicht sind Hängerträchtig


----------



## tomry1 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Moin Banja und Nobbi, vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps! :m
Werde nach unserem Trip mal hier berichten, wie es lief.

LG
Tom


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Moin Banja und Nobbi, vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps! :m
> Werde nach unserem Trip mal hier berichten, wie es lief.
> 
> LG
> Tom



#:
Fang noch eine Makrele,
hab ich noch nie gefangen in der Ostsee!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3886379&postcount=2


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #:
> Fang noch eine Makrele,
> hab ich noch nie gefangen in der Ostsee!



Dann wert es mal Zeit Nobbi #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Hi Bandit,  ;-)) Danke 

der kann hatt 175ps unterm arsch.

hebel aufen tisch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel- Tipps gesucht*

Und noch ein Tipp, um die Urlaubskasse nicht zusätzlich zu strapazieren.

Südlich einer gedachten Linie über die Tonnen 5 und 8 gilt eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit vonn 10 kn, südöstich des Leuchtturms Kiel ist ein VTG. 

Da hat in der Kieler Förde schon mancher Skipper bezahlt


----------

